# Food Safety News - 11/10/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 10, 2021)

*Patient count at 50 with 3 dead in hepatitis A outbreak linked to restaurants*
By Coral Beach on Nov 10, 2021 12:07 am
Another patient has been added to the case count in a deadly hepatitis A outbreak in Virginia where public health officials continue to investigate other potential cases linked to a local restaurant chain in the Roanoke area. Now 50 people have been confirmed infected and three have died, according to Dr. Cynthia Morrow, health district... Continue Reading


*Same canvas, different picture*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 10, 2021 12:06 am
Opinion By Michael Fisher The FSN article “25 years later FSIS final rule on pathogen reduction still making a difference,” tells a story through rose-colored glasses. Like Paul Wolseley of the FSIS Office of Field Operations, I too saw the implementation of the Pathogen Reduction; Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point (HACCP) Systems; Final Rule... Continue Reading


*Ukrainian arrested, charged with ransomware attack*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 12:05 am
Federal law enforcement may be catching up with ransomware threats.  The progress comes after costly threats to food and energy companies like meat producer JBS and the Colonial Pipeline The Justice Department Monday announced recent actions taken against two foreign nationals charged with deploying Sodinokibi/REvil ransomware to attack businesses and government entities in the United... Continue Reading


*China evaluates food safety law; FAO reports on food safety in Africa*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 10, 2021 12:04 am
A project in China has found the country improved its food safety control system from 2009 to 2019 and food did become safer. China launched the food safety indicator pilot project in 2019, a decade after the food safety law came into force, to assess its effectiveness. During a kick-off workshop, six indicators were selected... Continue Reading


*Irish food firm fined for violations including forgery of milk documents*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 12:03 am
A company in the Republic of Ireland has been punished for breaches of food law including forging and altering documents. Arrabawn Co-Operative Society Limited was convicted in a recent district court ruling and fined €40,000 ($46,400). Arrabawn employs 400 people and collects milk from more than 1,000 shareholder farmers. It also has food ingredient and... Continue Reading


*FDA reports pesticides, Salmonella and unsanitary production for imported foods*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Broccoli sprout seeds recalled in Canada because of Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2021 04:29 pm
Mumm’s Sprouting Seeds is recalling its “Sprouting Seeds” brand Broccoli because of possible Salmonella contamination.  Consumers, retailers, distributors and manufacturers should not use, repackage or sell the recalled products, according to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. Any sprouts generated from these seeds should be discarded. The recalled products have been sold nationally in Canada and... Continue Reading


*North Carolina middle school students hit by unknown illness*
By Coral Beach on Nov 09, 2021 02:23 pm
North Carolina school officials are reporting that 45 middle school students became ill yesterday afternoon. Public health officials are investigating possible foodborne vectors as well as other potential causes. In a Facebook post school officials said the students began complaining about nausea and headaches in the afternoon, with some having thrown up. Only sixth graders... Continue Reading


----------

